# Showing ADGA with horned doe?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a registered Adga doeling that was not dehorned. Really wanting to show her in a couple local small shows but not sure if I can. My friends kids also want to use 2 of my does,this one included, for 4H. Do they have to be registered in the kids ' names for them to show 4H or ADGA?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Horned dairy does can't be shown in ADGA shows or any 4-H shows in my area. Scurs on does must be less than 2 inches.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree. No horns for showing.


----------



## zlatehskinder (Dec 31, 2014)

I wonder though if one day the ADGA will accept a horned goat. When I was reading up on how to dehorn goats, there was all sorts of anti-dehorning info in England. Don't remember seeing anything in the US about people being against it. I think fads and styles come and go. I am new to goats and the first year had the vet help dehorn and that went well. Last year we had 3 bucklings and I messed up their dehorning. I will get help this spring to make sure I get it right. 

Last summer I sent to an AI class and we worked on Boer goats. I must admit, I did like having the horns to grab to move the goats around!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. ADGA will never change their rule on showing. You can register horned goats. You just can't show them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to check with your local extension office for the 4H information. We CAN show horned goats at our fair. They can also answer your question about the registration being in the kids names or not. Unless you are required to have registered goats to show, I don't think it would matter. Our fair doesn't require breeding goats to be registered....they just can't go on to the State Fair if they aren't.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A local fair might allow it, but ADGA sanctioned, no, they can't have horns.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I do know that small locale fairs and the like will allow because they dont know they shouldnt. Our fair is big enough that horned goats like pack goat have to have special permission to enter the grounds. But Kylee is right. A ADGA licensed judge would instantly disqualify a horned doe once she entered the ring if she got that far. Most breeders who know, would inform the owner before they got their animal unloaded. ADGA will never change this rule. The no horn rule is to protect the judge, the exhibitors and other goats from possible injury from a horn poke.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, they're not gonna let you show a horned goat but you can band the horns.
I've done that with several of mine and been pleased with the results


----------

